# Maltese in Shelter in Ascension Parish LA Shelter



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I inquired about this poor little guy "Stray". He is/was in the Ascension Parish Animal Shelter in Sorrento LA. I got an e-mail back saying he was going to be picked up today by a "Maltese Rescue Group." 

Does anyone know of any Maltese rescue groups down here in Louisiana or a Maltese rescue that pulls from Louisiana shelters? 

I cannot add a third to the family right now but was willing to go get him to make sure he got out of that shelter - he is so pitiful looking in that picture. 

I e-mailed her back and asked her to PLEASE let me know if they -whoever they are - did not pick him up. I'll let y'all know if I hear anything - in the meantime if you know of any maltese rescue groups around here, please let me. Thanks!

Linda


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Don't worry SCMR is getting him and I will be fostering him. We named him Tommy


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Dec 23 2008, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692006


> Don't worry SCMR is getting him and I will be fostering him. We named him Tommy[/B]


That is wonderful news. Thanks for taking the time to let me know. I was worried about this little guy being in a kill shelter and I just saw him on Petfinder over the weekend so had to wait to hear back from them. And, she said a rescue was picking him up yesterday, but I didn't know who. Would love to see updates on his progress. Do you know anything about his background? The shelter didn't have any info listed on him at all.

Give Tommy a hug from me.

Linda


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Dec 23 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692006


> Don't worry SCMR is getting him and I will be fostering him. We named him Tommy[/B]



:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: 

Well, little Tommy is going to have a Merry Christmas!!!


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

The girl that got him out for us is holding him till Jan 3 then he will come to Florida on a transport so I can let you know more then I know he is older and was very matted so he had to be shaved and he is around 10 pounds they think.
Cindy


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Dec 23 2008, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692006


> Don't worry SCMR is getting him and I will be fostering him. We named him Tommy[/B]


Bless you and thank you! I love a happy story! Please keep us posted.


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

So glad Tommy is being taken care of.


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

That's great news :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: - another SM Christmas story!!


----------



## Heather_Rochelle (Jun 4, 2008)

Linda i saw him to and emailed him as my mom said i could get him but never heard back thank goodness he has a foster home my dad lives in Gonzalas and was going to pick him up for me!! 


QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 23 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692275


> That's great news :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: - another SM Christmas story!![/B]


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

I thought I would let everyone know that Tommy is now with SCMR. He's staying at Debi's house in Gainesville, Fl. for now.Tommy She needs to update his pictures now that he is cleaned up.

Cindy


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

How about it Deb, We looooove photos.


----------



## TheButtercup (Mar 3, 2005)

QUOTE (heather_rochelle @ Dec 24 2008, 06:52 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692588


> Linda i saw him to and emailed him as my mom said i could get him but never heard back thank goodness he has a foster home my dad lives in Gonzalas and was going to pick him up for me!!
> 
> 
> QUOTE (bonniesmom @ Dec 23 2008, 07:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=692275





> That's great news :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: - another SM Christmas story!![/B]


[/B][/QUOTE]
small world! i just saw this thread and emailed my friend in gonzales (just moved out of sorrento, even!) and her sis-in-law said she would try to pick him up and then.... i saw he'd been "sprung" (i will do a better job of reading an ENTIRE thread next time)... sis-in-law is still looking for a sibling to her yorkie.... i will send her to SCMR  
(she said she'd have to rename him b/c she's married to a Tommy LOL)


----------



## maltilover (May 6, 2006)

QUOTE (cindy6755 @ Jan 28 2009, 10:00 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=715057


> I thought I would let everyone know that Tommy is now with SCMR. He's staying at Debi's house in Gainesville, Fl. for now.Tommy She needs to update his pictures now that he is cleaned up.
> 
> Cindy[/B]


Oh great news Cindy. I'm so happy to hear that. Now tell Debi to get her butt on here and post a new picture.


----------

